

Ask HN: Best way to get started with Android Development? - S4M

The language I know the best is Python, but I am not afraid to use something else. Instead, I am more concerned about having to install a virtual Android device on my computer and other pains like that.<p>What would you recommend?
======
ilovefood
Ever considered this ? [http://kivy.org/#home](http://kivy.org/#home)

~~~
S4M
That looks great, thank you! Did you use it personally? What are your thoughts
about Kivy?

